# First spawn log!



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi. I thought I would keep a spawn log of my first (successful) spawn fry development, 

Male

























Female


























NEST



























DAY ONE . July 5, 2012

The male and female have spawned while I was visiting a friend. They were very gentle in the spawning process and are very gentle in the spawning tank. There are eggs in the nest. It is a relatively small spawn but is a good start.... The female is healing as of now in heavy tannin, clean water and the male is constantly tending, sitting under the nest


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh wait. It isn't a small spawn it is about medium sized 100-150 eggs. I didn't realize he had many layers of eggs on top of each other and many on the first layer. I couldn't see them as the other layers blocked the view


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats on the spawn  save me one ;D lol!!
gorgeous pair


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. Thank you!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sometimes I want to crawl in the tank and sew those pecs on the big ears together. That bugged me on mine so badly lol.

You got all of these from Carlos right? Dang lucky lol. He's been importing some beauties.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep. Carlos gave those to me aswell as three others. A dragon male and two dragon females. The other pair is in San Antonio shipping facility at the moment


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

DAY TWO

the eggs are still in the nest and happily for me. He hasn't eaten them. He is tending to the nest making sure all the eggs are safe. I can't wait for them to hatch!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats on your spawn, hope everything works out well


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I can't wait to see some more pics!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I have wrigglers! The dad is running himself crazy trying to keep them in the nest


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Good for you! that is awesome!


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful pair! Better then my fist spawn attempt


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I cannot wait to do one. I did over 30 years ago. Just got back to betta for 6 months.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Cool! I was so exited on my first one! Technically this isn't my "first" one but it's the first where I didn't have an egg eater


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

So Mo, how is it going? How was the spawn? What foods did you use for conditioning?


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

is it weird that i find baby bettas cuter than baby puppies? haha  great work!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I find them cuter too! Lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're cute now... in two months they'll be little monsters lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

GAH I'm so jealous of you. Carlos' fish turned out awesome!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. I can't imagine them turning from that into there dad. And Carlos is amazing!! I couldnt believe he would do that and I'm very grateful for it... I would be jealous of me if I were you too... LOL, JK

IM SOO JELOUS OF YOU!!! Your sooo lucky you have a transhipper near me. I have to pay 30 dollars PRIORITY shipping on 2 fish -_-


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I predict many big hears in your future JK.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW how cute c:


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

i spy... a tiny little fry


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. Don't forget that I'm giving you a pair


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I shall call him squishy and he shall be mine, and he shall be my squishy. :-D


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Nonono.. He shall be my squishy


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Mo said:


> Lol. Don't forget that I'm giving you a pair


 YOU ARE?!Q??!?! LOL i wish


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh no. Sorry. I meant cjconception. She lives in my area


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

im going to say this because i always say it once to everyone... theres no t in my last name! im spanish!! grrr haha
and do you think since youve met me id be able to come see your fish room now?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

cjconcepcion said:


> im going to say this because i always say it once to everyone... theres no t in my last name! im spanish!! grrr haha
> and do you think since youve met me id be able to come see your fish room now?


xD


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. Sure. Once we are done rearranging


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. Also autocorrect made it with a T. I types it without a T... I SWEAR


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

good  haha


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*How are the fry?? These pictures are amazing!!*


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

How cute! How many are there?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Probably like 25-40. This is there 2 week-iversary


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats! Thats awsome!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They almost look golden! Beautiful spawn.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

24 days old, finally getting there ventrals.. some are getting that deep red color in the base of there fins like there parents


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome Mo!!! You are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

This is an awesome spawn log


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks for the compliments! I will take more proper pics within this week... )


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They look great! Wonderful job Mo.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you! More pics!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Smuggle them over to Canada for me


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

How cute are they! Loving this spawn log!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They are now eating daphnia


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw... Can't wait until they get their colors! I <3 spawn logs... Daphnia is that little dot thing, right? I never saw Daphnia up close.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep. They look like little dots. The first pic sows one that has color, about half of them have color


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool! Developing their butterfly colouring


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you! It's so cool seeing them with that coloring. Ill go and take some more pics right now, those are from yesterday


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great. I didn't notice much since they still have clear parts on half of their body. How much fry do you have? They must be enjoying themselves the the Daphnia. ^^"


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I have around 25 from each spawn. These are two spawns mixed 10 days apart from the same pair


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You culled a lot didn't you? Or there was another reason, like the male eating eggs?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I culled a few. Maybe around 5. But the reason the spawns were so small was because. Well really the first one was more like 40 and the second one was like 100-159 but somehow mosquito larvae and dragonfly nymphs got into the tank and ate most of the fry, so I'm estimating really around 60-75 total fry in both spawns


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That sucks.  Well, I hope your future spawns don't get to experience that.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Such nice color Mo!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful! Good job with them.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks DQ


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They're comming along very nice!


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

That's amazing.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! There getting there nice BF salamander pattern


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Getting there little stress stripes!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome! Have you name it? Lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

no. But I also see little egg spots on some of the fry!


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

they look so cute


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

This spawn log is AWESOME Mo! My pair go into the spawn tank later this week. I'm really excited about this!


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got a pair of Copper HM's in the spawn tank now, not taking pics or getting excited coz i don't want to jinx it, just released the female about 20 minutes ago, so i'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Isn't a good pic but shows (some of) there color


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

They're getting good color. You must be really excited.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, they are officially 31 days old now. One month-iversary. Be ready for a big pic spam later today!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

YAY!!! Love pic spam of fry.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well someone's a fatty, he he he










Mo says I look just like my Mommy










I'm giving you th evil eye!


















I'm pink!









Look at my cute little white tipped ventral fins!










Look at me now!! I'm eating Baby Brine Shrimp










Remember that time daddy tried to eat me? Now im gonna eat you daddy!! This daphnia in my mouth is you in a few months!! RAWRRR


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are turning out to be real beauties.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They must be enjoying life.  Can't wait to start in a few years! X-X


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

ahh theyre so cute


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking really good, Mo!


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

(Replying to original post)

Holy cow, look at the pecs on those! I can't wait to see the offsprings'.
Where'd you find snails like those?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I got the snails for free from an LFS. And thanks! They are more work than they seem. 50-80% water changes daily....


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

they are so cute...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Im really liking this red!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Cute. :3 I see some little camouflage stripes.  I would love to breed a pair from your spawn. But I'm not starting yet.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! I had to jar a few today. They are starting to flare at eachother now. I caought two standing off and nipping at eachothers sides. I have my 5 best jarred so I can grow them quicker, and 2 aggressive ones jarred


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Mo that is SUCH a neat Idea on jarring them and keeping them at the same temp!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! I can fit 14 jars in a 5 gallon tank. When I need to I can use my extra 10 gallon...


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

What size jars?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

32 oz.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Great Idea! I always had trouble wondering of how to heat tons of jars. Where did you buy the jars? Online or around the town?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

We have a friend who's a tennis coach. We just use the empty tennis ball cans. We have around 200...... Also.. EEK!! First vertical breeding stripes


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lucky... I'm thinking about Deli Jars. Stripes are awesome for little babies. <3


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Those are pretty cheap! Like 89 bucks for 250 of them. And I'll try to get a pic of the vertical barring but the camera won't focus on it


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, really? I'm not sure about how many jars I need... Good luck with the pictures, you'll need it.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yup. It's a pretty good price!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It is. How many ounces again? I might breed HMs so they might need extra room for their fins, I don't want it that tall but not too short either.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

32 oz. honestly. I I've my PK's more room. They are much more active and use much more space... HM's are fine in 32 oz. aswell as juvie PK's


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, PKs have short fins for easier swimming as you know. 32 oz. OK.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

NOW THIS IS A SALAMANDER!










This is the one is the one with vertical stripes but you can see them in the pics
She's purple on the base of her tail


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure if you can tell but the one on the first pic is just learning to flare...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The one with a purple tail base is a boy, right? Those ventrals make me think that. If only I'm ready to breed Bettas and get my pair from you. :'( I can't see his gills, but those fins are amazing! xD


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not sure.. It has vertical stripes... But it does have huge ventrals..


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

AHHH THEYRE SO CUTE!! when can i have them 
is that the mesh i gave you?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. It's the mesh.. And I'll give you a pair once they are big enough. Lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. Just gotta wait.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I guaranteed her a free pair and then the person I got this pair from told me to give someone else a free pair so I'll be down 2 pairs once I start selling...


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

hehe im so excited!! i dont plan on breeding them so i dont really want to get the best of the bunch, i dont really care if they have big ears either haha, i just want pretty colors


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are looking really good. I was wondering about those jars and then my question was answered. I never would have thought of using the container tennis balls come in.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> I got the snails for free from an LFS. And thanks! They are more work than they seem. 50-80% water changes daily....


For the snails or the pecs?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The fry...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Mo said:


> The fry...


 I thought it was the camera.  jk


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice Fry, Mo! If only I could have some. lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

vertical breeding stripes... they are growing so quickly... 5.5 weeks


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> The fry...


Ohhh. Well I feel dumb.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Pixielator said:


> Ohhh. Well I feel dumb.


 It is fine. We all have brain farts every once in a while. :lol:


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, Mo, they look AMAZING!!! <3


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Salamanders are hard to one by in Canada the last pair I bought had to import! I wish I could have some of your fry


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very pretty great work Mo !!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

are you keeping that bottom one.....? haha


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

I cant wait to start breeding... they are so adorable!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

You dont happen to have some extra fry, do you?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Couldn't beleive what I saw from that guy when I opened up the lid to his jar.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The highlight of my Photoshoot


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow she is so pretty! :-D


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks! shes such a fatty.. Lol, eats wayy too much


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Mo said:


> thanks! shes such a fatty.. Lol, eats wayy too much


Haha, aren't they all? :lol:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

yep. they all eat too much


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It makes me happy when they eat like that, it's one way to know they're healthy.


----------

